# Acer Aspire 5738z  Temperatur Problem



## Beehatsch (15. März 2012)

Hey zusammen, muss mich jetzt mal an euch wenden, da ich mich nicht wirklich gut mit den Temperaturen eines Notebooks auskenne.
Meine Frau hat einen Acer Aspire 5738z, spielt WoW und die Temperaturen steigen meiner Meinung nach sehr hoch an.
Habe ihr geraten mal Core Temp und GPUz drauf zu tun, hab ich auch getan.

Coretemp zeit bei Tj max 105 Grad, was ja die maximale Temperatur ist.
Wenn sie spielt befinden sich beide Core fast bei 90 Grad, sagt mal ist das normal bei Notebooks, dass die so warm werden?
Bei GPUz zeigt er auch so um die 88-90 Grad an für die GPU an.
Das Notebook geht auch ab und an einfach so aus, denke das hängt mit der Temperatur zusammen.

Genaue Bezeichung des Notebooks: Acer Aspire 5738/5338
Prozessor: Mobile Intel Core 2 Duo T4200 (Penryn-3M)
GPU: ATi Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series

Bei den Notebooks dieser Serie gab es damals ein Firmware Problem für das Netzteil da das NT zu heiß wurde.
Die neuste Firmware habe ich bereits aktualisiert und ist auf dem neusten Stand.

Wir haben ihr auch schon ein Lüfter gekauft, den man unters Notebook stellt, damit er wenigstens ein wenig gekühlt wird.
Ich werde den jetzt erstmal aufschrauben und schauen ob die Lüfter zugestaubt sind oder sich überhaupt drehen, des Notebook wurde damals über Ebay erworben.
Aufschrauben fehlgeschlagen, irgendwie bekomm ich die große Rückplatte nicht ab..


----------



## Alex555 (15. März 2012)

Beehatsch schrieb:


> Hey zusammen, muss mich jetzt mal an euch wenden, da ich mich nicht wirklich gut mit den Temperaturen eines Notebooks auskenne.
> Meine Frau hat einen Acer Aspire 5738z, spielt WoW und die Temperaturen steigen meiner Meinung nach sehr hoch an.
> Habe ihr geraten mal Core Temp und GPUz drauf zu tun, hab ich auch getan.
> 
> ...



Ich hab ein Dell Studio mit nahezu den selben Specs. Ich hatte als max CPU Temp beim zocken 65*C, die Grafikkarte ist ohne undervolten auf 95*C mit Notebook kühler gekommen. 
Die CPU Temp ist noch im ausreichenden bereich, die CPU nimmt keinen Schaden, da sie bis zu 105*C verträgt, aber allzu positiv ist das nicht für die Lebensdauer. 
Zu dem ausgehen: Wie geht das Notebook aus? Kommt ein grau-grünlicher Bilschirm mit Streifen von einer seite zur anderen dann ist es die Temperatur. Normalerweise throttelt bei mir die HD 4570 ab 100*C. 
Bei mir war damals nur die GPU das Problem, und die hab ich um 0.1V undervoltet --> Resultat: 10*C kühler. 
 Ich hab es bisher nur 1mal geschafft das Notebook wegen Temperaturen zu hängen und dass war als ich selbst an der Voltage rumgespielt hab  
Fazit: Temperaturen akzeptabel, nicht sollte schaden nehmen, aber gesund ist das nicht. Gibt auch nicht viele Möglichkeiten dagegen was zu unternehmen.


----------



## Beehatsch (15. März 2012)

Das Notebook geht einfach aus ohne irgendwelche Ansätze, zack einfach aus.


----------



## Alex555 (15. März 2012)

Beehatsch schrieb:


> Das Notebook geht einfach aus ohne irgendwelche Ansätze, zack einfach aus.


 
laggt zuvor das Spiel, merkst du also was vom throttling? Bei Temperaturbedingtem Abschalten hab ich nen GSOD bekommen, aber nicht einen schwarzen Bildschirm. 
Zum Aufschrauben: Oftmals sind wichtige Schrauben iwie markiert (z.B mit einem P für Palmrest), die man dann lösen muss. 
Bei meinem Studio muss man z.B die Festplatte ausbauen, um an eine Schraube zu kommen, ohne die sich der Rest nicht öffnen lässt. 
Komisch das Ganze, vielleicht hat das Notebook einen Wackelkontakt?


----------



## Beehatsch (15. März 2012)

Sie sagt, dass es kein Ruckeln gibt auch nicht bevor er abschaltet, sie spielt und das Notebook geht wie gesagt einfach aus, nicht immer, ist jetzt aber schon 3 oder 4 mal der Fall gewesen.


----------

